# 2011 38th Annual US Amateur Winemaking Competition - 9/19/11



## acorad (Sep 28, 2011)

The 2011 38th Annual US Amateur Winemaking Competition will be held on November 19, 2011. 

Entries must be received between 10/14/2011 and 11//11/2011 at the Home Beer, Wine and Cheesemaking Shop in Woodland Hills, CA. 

Entry forms and rules are posted on the "CellarmastersLA" website.

Cellarmasters has been running this competition since the club was founded 38 years ago. The competition is an all-volunteer endeavor on our part and it's one of, if not the, oldest home wine competitions in the US.

Thanks and good luck to all!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 28, 2011)

Folks this is a great competition. It was the first national/international one I entered and got a gold medal last year for ice wine. The cost is not outrageous either for such a big competion.

I was also so impressed with the club I ended up buying a membership which entitled me to a free subsciption to Winemakers magazine. I believe the membership fee was cheaper than a subscription. The club also puts out a great newsletter via email each month. I only was I lived in LA so I could participate in person.


----------



## acorad (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Dan! We put a lot of time into the competition and appreciate your feedback. And I remember your ice wine from last year. Yum!

Andy


----------



## acorad (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi all, just a quick note to let you know that due to popular request we've extended the entry date to next Monday, 11/14.

Hope to see your entries!

Best,

Andy


----------

